# Hallo iedereen (en een vraagje)

## bassie

Hallo,

Ik heb een klein vraagje. 

Sinds kort is er een nieuwe versie van Gnome2 uit en nu vraag ik mij af hoe ik mijn oude Gnome2 het beste kan updaten. Of hoe jullie het zouden doen. Het mag absoluut niet mis gaan, omdat dit mijn werkstation op m'n werk betreft.

Alvast bedankt!

--

Bas

----------

## voidzero

Hey Bassie,

uit de FAQ quote ik:

 *Quote:*   

> Het applicatie beheer laat veilige installaties toe (merging) van nieuwe versies - de oude versie blijft aanwezig totdat het bewust verwijderd wordt (cleaned).

 

m.a.w. - er is een backup tot je die verwijdert  :Smile: 

ik zou doen:

```
emerge -pu gnome

emerge -u gnome
```

de 1e regel laat zien wat hij wil updaten, de 2e regel zet de volgende stap.

Wel zou ik het ff testen met een nieuw gebruikersaccountje. Je weet maar nooit.

Mark

----------

## bassie

Bedankt, ben er nu mee bezig.. Ik zal tevens eventjes de FAQ beter lezen.

----------

## voidzero

suc6  :Wink: 

----------

## bassie

Ok! Het ziet er naar uit dat alles goed is gegaan. Ik heb nu nog 21 probleempjes.  Het schijnt dat 21 config files niet geupdate zijn. Hoogst waarschijnlijk zijn deze CONFIG_PROTECT-ed.

Ik heb ze bekeken en wat mij betreft kunnen ze worden geupdate. Ik heb de  documentatie doorgelezen welke je krijgt met: # emerge --help config.

Daar staat helaas niet in hoe je deze files ineen keer kan updaten.

Hoe kan ik nu in een keer deze 21 files mergen met de bestaande configs?

Zoiets?:

1) # export CONFIG_PROTECT=""

2) # en dan ??

Alvast bedankt!

--

bassie

----------

## H-Pi

emerge (als je dat nog niet hebt) gentoolkit

dan kan je daarna 'etc-update' doen en dan zie je heel overzichtelijk het verschil tussen je oude en nieuwe config files, en kan je ze updaten of juist niet als je dat wil

MODERATOR GARO:

Tegenwoordig staat etc-update niet meer in gentoolkit maar in portage en aangezien je portage al standaard hebt, moet je niks meer emergen om etc-update te gebruiken. Niet gentoolkit,niet portage.

----------

## bassie

Alles is nu geupdate. Maar is er geen tooltje waarmee je alle configs in 1 keer kan updaten?

Nu moest ik de 21 files met de hand updaten.

----------

## water

Alles automatisch laten doen, is niet aan te raden. Sommige programma's komen met "updates" voor fstab, make.conf. modules.conf, devfs.conf enz. Ofwel files die je zelf handmatig gewijzigd hebt.

----------

## wilbertnl

 *bassie wrote:*   

> Alles is nu geupdate. Maar is er geen tooltje waarmee je alle configs in 1 keer kan updaten?
> 
> Nu moest ik de 21 files met de hand updaten.

 

Hee, Bassie, Welkom hier!

Als je gentoolkit installeert (emerge gentookit), dan heb je de funktie etc-update beschikbaar.

Gewoon eventjes etc-update uitvoeren en je ziet een lijstje van bestanden die staan te wachten op jouw toestemming om jouw systeem te beheersen.  :Wink: 

MODERATOR GARO:

Tegenwoordig staat etc-update niet meer in gentoolkit maar in portage en aangezien je portage al standaard hebt, moet je niks meer emergen om etc-update te gebruiken. Niet gentoolkit,niet portage.

----------

